# ModelMayhem.com



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,

First, I must rant and vent.
This model site, ModelMayhem.com has a very wonderful collection of great-looking models of all categories and I was thinking of hiring some of them to model my shirts.

However, it seems the only way to contact these models is to be registered as a member of the site.
And to be registered as a member of the site, you (beep) need to (beep) upload 4 photos of yourself and the submission must be subject to review!

I tried contacting the moderator, but the (beep) site has no e-mail, no contact form, no (beep) nothing. It's like you discover an oasis in a desert only to find there's an unbreakable glass wall covering the oasis.

Actually, there's a way to contact the moderators of the site: by registering yourself as a member first.
It's the (beep) (beep) Catch-22 situation I ever heard of!!!!!! 
(beep)!!!!!

So, that means the site is out of bounds to clients like us who are sourcing for models? What the (beep) were the founders of the site thinking when they set up the site?

Anyone has any advice? It's a great site, though.
I've seen t-shirtmodels.com, but their range of models isn't as diverse or good.
I've visited onemodelplace.com, but the whole site is too restrictive and I figure I need to spend at least a couple hundred dollars before I can even use the site to look for the specific kind of models I want.

Thanks!
Xeon


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Unless you are in the industry of modeling such as model, photographer, hair, makeup or wardrobe stylist you cant get in anyways. They will not accept your registration other than those types.

Quote from that site:
We are *not currently accepting* web designers, managers/agents/referral services, modeling teams, contests or clothing companies as members.

ModelMayhem.com

Im sure you can find other models to do the work for you and for less. 
I use my friends to do the work and they do it for little to no cost at all but i just give them clothes for payment and they are fine with that. 
Just remember, a pretty face doesnt sell the product, a good product sells itself, thats why crack dealers and hookers arent the hottest in the world. ha ha ha

Good luck on your search


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I went there and felt the photo thang was off.


----------



## xaltair (Nov 12, 2007)

I tried signing up too, I was going to get into photography a bit more this year, but don't have the cash right now for a decent DSLR camera, so it'll have to wait. It does suck that you can't contact the models unless you sign up, and you can't sign up unless you're photographer or model.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, yeah, they should have at least posted a contact e-mail on the website so that we can contact the admin guy and strike a deal with him.
Worst of all is : you can't contact anyone unless you're signed up!!!

It's entirely out of bounds.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

You would have thought there would be a contact so you could hire the models, after all that's what they want right? To be employed? Just seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Mingled:*


> You would have thought there would be a contact so you could hire the models, after all that's what they want right? To be employed? Just seems a bit odd to me.


Exactly, that's what I thought, but it seems that site is the exact opposite....maybe they're more for photographers, make-up artists and models as place to mingle, and not for external commercial purposes.

However, though, some models have left their instant-messaging IDs and e-mails etc. on their profiles. 
Also, all the models' pages have the comments of photographers on their pages, and these photographer's user IDs (most of them) are their actual names, and you just google them exactly as they're, like "Andrew Roberts" + photography.......and you will find the photographer's webpage / e-mail.
After that, u can e-mail them to contact the models you want, since those who post on the models' pages are photographers staying in the same area. 

Heck, I think I'm Sherlock Holmes' reincarnation. 
Xeon


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've visited onemodelplace.com, but the whole site is too restrictive and I figure I need to spend at least a couple hundred dollars before I can even use the site to look for the specific kind of models I want.


I've used onemodelplace.com and it doesn't cost a couple hundred dollars to find a model.

Actually, their search feature is really nice. You can find models close to your zip code to interview and hire.

I think it's only $10 for a basic membership where you can find and contact models. The $79.95 silver membership allows for more advanced searches.

You can find a wide variety of models there.

I've also used t-shirtmodels.com. If you contact Bill there, he has access to ModelMayhem, so if you tell him what you're looking for, he may be able to source the right model for you.

I've also used craigslist, and that has worked well for finding models in my local area.


----------

